# Huge cherry burl and how much to sell it for



## MR_Cole

So I am trying to help an older friend who doesn't know how to use a computer, sell this Huge cherry burl. Its 7.5" around of cherry. The only thing is, we have no clue as to how much it could be sold for.

Oh and just thought id put out there, in exchange for posting this, hes giving me 600 bf of chery and walnut =))))


----------



## MR_Cole

We were thinking about 1K but we really have no idea


----------



## bent

that looks bigger than 7.5", are you sure of your measurement? when you say "7.5" around", i think of circumference.

i was curious about the value, so i found one on ebay. i think it's smaller than this one, and it's at $10. i'm guessing this would be $50-100. but that's just my guess, i'm not a lumber dealer.


----------



## Nomad62

If you could find an interested turner I would also venture an estimate of around a hundred bucks. As nice a wood as it looks to be, there is still plenty of work and a little risk before it will turn into something nice enough to warrant a higher price. Selling it will be easier if you cut the burls out as blocks; the burling will likely go to the core of the tree, so cut it deep and wide of what you see and cover all sides with a sealer to avoid cracking. Best of luck to you and your generous friend ;-)


----------



## renners

Just chipping in my two cent - I'd have thought that would be worth more as veneer than turning blanks, though who would convert it in your neck of the woods, I don't know.
Secondly, someone posted a thread on here before Christmas about the lengths crack addicts go to to get their fix. Lopping off burls is a lucrative business for junkies, so it is obviously worth something.


----------

